# Super Smash



## Big Trees (May 1, 2014)

Whos excited for this now that they finally announced a release window?


----------



## Eye of Horus (May 1, 2014)

You mean the two button fighter?


----------



## Big Trees (May 1, 2014)

You mean the best fighting game known to man?


----------



## darrellduaner (May 17, 2014)

IT wont be melee.... it wont be melee 
it wont be melee

melee or die PM is only okay


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 20, 2014)

30 Minutes Away From Launch


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 20, 2014)

, I played it in my buddy's 3DS the wi one should be good, can't wait


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 20, 2014)

Ya man. 8 player smash on weed. Nothing better in the world lol


----------



## crazyhazey (Nov 20, 2014)

i like how the wii fit girl is a character, thats gonna be hysterical.


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 20, 2014)

Pac man all the way


----------



## crazyhazey (Nov 20, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> Pac man all the way


oh fuck hes in it? 

my go to in brawl was lucas or lucario, marth and link are always dope too. excited to see what characters they bring in over the years.


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 21, 2014)

Idk who my favorite is yet. This is the best smash that has come out yet imho.


----------



## oceanbastard (Nov 24, 2014)

darrellduaner said:


> IT wont be melee.... it wont be melee
> it wont be melee
> 
> melee or die PM is only okay


^

this game is brawl 2.0: speed version. except this one is actually kind of fun. despite the fact that I do not enjoy it (even remotely) like I enjoy melee I will be picking it up for wii u soon

although in defense of brawl i played subspace emissary with my buddy before i really got into competitive melee and that was a lot of fun, but it was probably more because i was playing it with a rad dude


----------



## Big Trees (Nov 24, 2014)

Ya smash is nothing without friends to play with


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 24, 2014)

Melee was great. Brawl was awful. 64 was good. The real question is which will the new one be more like? Melee had/has insane levels of depth. The best games always have simple controls with massive massive amounts of diversity in game play despite said simple controls.


----------



## oceanbastard (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, that question has already been answered. It most closely resembles Brawl, particularly in that efforts were made to drive the game _away _from competitive potential. This is exemplified in brawl by the clunky movements, tripping and unbalanced as shit characters. These factors were fixed in Sm4sh and sma5h, but in lieu of them we have ledge-stealing, no dash dancing, insane recoveries on every character (Yes, little mac can actually recover, I main him and the only time i have problems offstage are when i cause them myself. His side B just happens to be better than his Up B for recovery so nobody seems to be able to figure that out?) and the "Final D Only" mentality applied to For Glory mode, the "Competitive" aspect of the game, alongside a piss poor decision of -two stocks- per game, one game per set.

Also, in 64 and melee, the controls are anything but simple at high level play. Being able to adequately perform advanced techniques and combo in those games takes an immense level of dexterity and patience, and that's just to perform them. Learning and mastering them is another beast in itself. It takes literally years to perfect.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 27, 2014)

Right, but they are still relatively simple controls. I play Quake competitively... controls are very simple. Yet because of their analog nature - extremely diverse and complicated and impossible to master.


----------

